# capital Reef



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

So I am heading down to Capital Reef on 4-11 plan to spend a day doing some ATV riding and thought I would ask if anyone has a "best ride ever" I am wondering what boulder mountain is like (never been there) any help or recommendations would be great.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Are we starting to time travel now? Headed back in time to 4/11?

I haven't seen them this year yet but I would suspect that the Boulder's are still packed in with snow, along with Thousand Lake Mountain.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The Boulder isn't packed with snow this year and the mountain could have some reasonably good access for this early. However, if you are riding ATVs, I would suggest checking out the country east of the highway from Torrey to Boulder. Lots and lots of country and plenty of roads to ride.

You could also head out across the Notom road and have all the country you could ever ask for to explore. The Waterpocket Fold is incredible country and there are plenty of roads around Notom and across the Burr Trail.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Check this link out, it has several cameras on highway 12 to see current conditions.
http://commuterlink.utah.gov/


----------

